# Live Bait Dispenser



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I can remember back in the day when my buddy and I were about 16, we made regular trips to St. Marys to camp out, burn some firewood, and fish all night through the summer. Well one night we got into a good catfish bite and ran out of bait early. *The fish were biting good and someone had to leave the action to make a bait run *. . . we of course, settled this dispute the way all sophisticated gentlemen do! We played Paper, Rock Scissors,  best out of three. The loser would have to make a run to find some live bait at the late hour. 

*Being the master of this game, I of course, won with a solid rock followed by a quick scissors that cut his paper in two.*  With a last regretful look over his shoulder at our glow sticks bobbing up and down from the slight chop that rocked our bobbers, :F:F he turned and went away searching for our next dozen or two night crawlers. 

*After a long while he returned with a triumphant smile and cup full of cold, squirming earthworms.*  I of course asked, What took so long? He replied, No bait shops were open anywhere at all the stops I made around the entire lake. I then question him on where in the world did he get worms from if no bait shops were open. 

What he told me then was what I knew to be another one of his stories that usually started with, your not gonna believe this! and ended with my usually, youre right . . . I dont statements.

He attempted to get me to believe that he had found a Soda Pop dispenser that just so happened to turn out live bait. Yeah . . . right . . . like I believed that. 

Well, that was then and this is now. *Then I was a Youngman who knew everything and ignorant enough to believe I did*. Now, Im headed to my local bait shop . . . and to enter the front door I have to walk right past a live bait dispenser that sits right outside the shop!

http://ohioanglersbaitntackle.com/Joomla/index.php


Im headed to Anglers Bait & Tackle tonight to pick up my 2011 fishing license. Has anyone out that way used their live bait vending machine? Could very well save your fishing trip one day . . .


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

no, but now i really want to go catch some cats...

/sigh


----------



## dobester111 (Jul 17, 2005)

I remember seeing machines like that about 25 years ago. I think there was one outside of relo sporting goods. I also remember seeing one that dispensed minnows. I'm just not sure how they were packaged.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I hear they're banned in California. Too many people high on weed were having munchie attacks and didn't realize it was a bait machine and not a snack machine. Go figure... Just kidding


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

I'd hate to smell the inside of one of those things..... whew!


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

smallest bait store in the county had one about 17 years ago...dont reckon it ever worked, i know it got me for a few bucks over the years.

HB


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree with Hillbilly, they were a big fad back in the mid 80's, every local shop had one and I dont think any of them ever worked right, either worms were all dried up or it just ate your money. That was my experienc with them.

Salmonid


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i remember those live bait machines up at grand lake, both were in Celina. saved our trip on a few occasions! amazing how fast you could go thru 3 dozen nightcrawlers at that lake back then!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

SMB, after that last story you told with the snake and losing your best friend, I don't believe ANYTHING you say hahahah. I totally expected this to be a joke  Remind me never to play poker with you.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I used to deliver them about 10 years ago and then pick them up as repos when the people that owned them didnt pay their bill. I know I put a bunch up around buckeye lake. I dont remember too many around here. But definitely we didnt open them when we picked them up.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

They've had nightcrawler vending machines around here since about the mid 90's. Only a couple places I know of had them, but they are still there. These ones don't look like the one you linked though, the ones I've seen have a in-fisherman type of painting on them of a walleye eating a worm underwater.

I've never bought worms out of them though, always keep my worm farm plenty stocked.


----------

